# Schutzhund (Protection Dog)



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I went to watch a local schutzhund club train and these are some of the better pictures I took.


First a Bi-color German Shepherd Dog










Belgian Malinois









Belgian Malinois









Dutch Shepherd butt


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Dutch Shepherd









Dutch Shepherd









Rottweiler









Rottweiler 4 month old puppy female


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Rottweiler 4 month old female puppy looking sassy









American Bulldog









American Bulldog









American Bulldog


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

awsm pic s.. but the winner is "Dutch Shepherd butt" lol haha


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Belgian Malinois









Belgian Malinois









Belgian Malinois









Belgian Malinois


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Tailed rotties... tailed rotties... <3333


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Omg.. I don't think I've ever seen a rottie with it's whole tail! I LOVE IT! <3


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

That Malinois is a beautiful dog...WOW! And I too vote for the Dutch Shepherd Butt as the best photo of the day!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> That Malinois is a beautiful dog...WOW! And I too vote for the Dutch Shepherd Butt as the best photo of the day!


which one? the darker mal or the lighter mal? although they are both beautiful


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

Great pics! Love the full tailed rotties. Is it preferred/common to have full tailed rotties for schuzthund? 

My favourite is the Malinois with the jolly ball! Sooooo athletic!!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Keechak said:


> which one? the darker mal or the lighter mal? although they are both beautiful


Picky picky...I didn't realize it wasn't the same dog.  The Malinois' are beautiful. More better now...?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Great Pictures Erin! All except for the Rottie tails. ha ha ha

Couldn't help myself after all the yahoo tail people.  
I guess after 31 years of owning bumper butts, tails on Rotties look ridiculous to me. 
Most of the Schutzhund Rotties I knew years ago had no tails but many of the imports have tails and lots of folks get imports for Schutzhund. Not all but many.

By the way... Where is a local Schutzhund club?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

this one is in Seymor WI. You gotta be rich AND thick skinned to join tho. The trainer is less than welcomming to say the least and it costs $200 a year for membership.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Who is the trainer? I am wondering if I know this person. I do have thick skin, I am German after all ha ha I don't currently have the dog for this though. Ron who used to train Schutzhund and had some very high titled dogs wanted to work with Carsten but I told him he would be disappointed with the lack of drive my sweet little prince charming has. Carsten who sleeps on his back during obedience whenever the instructor talks too much. ha ha

Are you a member Erin? Are you trying to title Hawk in Schutzhund?


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

As much as I would love to do Scutzhund with Hawkeye, I just don't have the money for it. The Trainer is Deb Krsnich. Not to mention with their organization Aussies are required to be registered as mix's and I would like Hawkeye to reflect his breed in any activities I do with him.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I think docked tails look much better. And since they are done when the dog is a couple of days old, it makes sense...it's the ear cropping of other breeds that I don't like. Rots and Boxes MUST have their tails docked...they just don't look right otherwise.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Keechak said:


> As much as I would love to do Scutzhund with Hawkeye, I just don't have the money for it. The Trainer is Deb Krsnich. Not to mention with their organization Aussies are required to be registered as mix's and I would like Hawkeye to reflect his breed in any activities I do with him.


I think that is silly. Did you ever see the Jack Russell that did Schutzhund? He did very very well at it too. It was a hoot to watch him doing the holds. That dog took his work very very seriously. 



> I think docked tails look much better. And since they are done when the dog is a couple of days old, it makes sense...it's the ear cropping of other breeds that I don't like. Rots and Boxes MUST have their tails docked...they just don't look right otherwise.


Me too, Me too!


----------



## melgrj7 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nice pics I also prefer docked rotties, but I am starting to kinda get used to tailed rotties.


----------



## cece6 (Jul 4, 2009)

I love that first pic with the german shepard.But my fave is the 4mnth old rottie.I love the tail intact, just makes for a friendlier looking dog, thus helping that evil stigma they have.But I guess that defeats the purpose of shutzhund training doesnt it...I wish they had left Sashas tail on, they didnt dock it right anyways.


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Was this just a practice, or some sort of test? I am surprised that almost all of the dogs have prong collars on. However, I am not well versed in Shutzhund.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

valleyjays said:


> Awesome photos. A lot of people would say that those dogs are skinny since you could see the ribs, but boy are those dogs fit!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


I agree. Most people way over feed their dogs. I guess it is the way of the world for us to be fat and we bring our dogs right along with us down the unhealthy overweight road. Unfortunately for my dogs, I have much better control of their diets then I do of my own. My own takes more will power. My dogs are not allowed to get fat. Exercise and a healthy diet for them. Now If I could just stay away from the treats myself.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

valleyjays said:


> Haha I totally agree. My dogs have it easy since I decide for them. They get worked and eat healthy... sometime i think they have it better then me I wish I had a personal trainer kinda like my dogs do lol.
> 
> *brb some oreo cookies are calling my name*.


Hey I got the milk...save some for me!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Inga...you don't want to train there, I can tell you that much.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Rotties are one docked breed that I much prefer tailed. I just love those big fat tails, lol.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Lovely dogs. I like the Dutch Shepherd..


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Was this just a practice, or some sort of test? I am surprised that almost all of the dogs have prong collars on. However, I am not well versed in Shutzhund.


Actually, the first malinois is wearing an e-collar and a fursaver, though prongs are very much the norm in training, particularly in the protection phase.


----------



## canteloupe (Apr 30, 2009)

MUCH prefer the tails.

I've never been "into" rottweilers (or the way they look, anyway), and I just realized that is a big part of it.

Not having their tails kind of makes them look like little tanks instead of dogs. Or big tanks.

It's sort of "dehumanizing" -- or the doggy equivalent to that.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Very good looking AB!.


eh...I don't hate the tails on the Rotties.....but I don't love them ether...I'm leaning towards liking the docked look better


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Ill take the darker Mal....on a harness and leash and me on rollerblades...looks like a smashing good time.


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Gorgeous dogs!

I prefer tails on all dogs born with them. I think Rotties with tails are cute! I like them much better... almost makes me want one seeing those guys!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

canteloupe said:


> MUCH prefer the tails.
> 
> I've never been "into" rottweilers (or the way they look, anyway), and I just realized that is a big part of it.
> 
> ...


But, but...isn't that what Rotties are...TANKS!? I much prefer the docked tail on a Rottie...that way when they get excited they wag their whole butt and not just their tail. Same with a Boxer.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> Rotties are one docked breed that I much prefer tailed. I just love those big fat tails, lol.


Until they start hitting you repeatedly in the knees. LOL I did have one tailed Rottweiler for awhile. IT HURTS! ha ha Maybe if your dog wasn't a tail wagging fool like mine was it would be alright but.... think knee braces. 



> Inga...you don't want to train there, I can tell you that much.


Aw darn, I was actually thinking about doing a drive by dog dumping. Slow down and shove Carsten out. It would be funny trying to see people trying to motivate this dog that would be sleeping on his back when the agitator came by. LOL

I had to add a picture of my sweet little bumper butt for those that think docked are ugly.  Look at this cute little booty.  Sorry all, I have a thing for Rottie butts. ha ha









Oh and whether they do or do not look like tanks, I assure you THEY ARE! ha ha Nothing graceful about these guys. That is part of what I love about them, I think we are sort of alike.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome pictures! I loved all of them. And look at the Malinois. They're definitely one of the breeds I admire the most, amazing workers.



Laurelin said:


> Tailed rotties... tailed rotties... <3333


LOL that's exactly what was going on in my mind. I love the pretty Rottie tails.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Nothing cuter than a little Rottie bumper butt, except may a Boxer or a French Bulldog. I love the way their whole bodies wiggle when they are happy and excited. 

And I know about long killer tails. I've had a couple of dogs who could clear a coffee table in one swoop!


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

Great pics, I've always had a soft spot for Dutchies, as well as my Mals.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Keechak said:


> Belgian Malinois


Question: what is the purpose of such an exaggerated heel? I see this a LOT in the SchH vids and stuff that I've watched. That dog looks like it's ready to explode, and it's moving upward just as much as its moving forward. Bouncing, not walking/trotting!


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> Question: what is the purpose of such an exaggerated heel? I see this a LOT in the SchH vids and stuff that I've watched. That dog looks like it's ready to explode, and it's moving upward just as much as its moving forward. Bouncing, not walking/trotting!



Points. It is a sport, after all, and styles rewarded by judges with points become popular.

Do you consider the dog heeling in the sig pic of mine to be doing this type of heeling?


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I don't really know. Your dog doesn't look as exaggerated as the one I quoted.

I just find it looks very unnatural, rather than a dog heeling regularly by their handler, with full attention, waiting to be commanded what to do. I don't know much about it, that was just my impression.

Will a dog without that bouncy heel lose to a dog with it? Provided both dogs are in correct position and maintaining eye contact?


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

MissMutt said:


> Will a dog without that bouncy heel lose to a dog with it? Provided both dogs are in correct position and maintaining eye contact?



Depends on the judge. Rules change all the time, emphasizing or penalizing different things. 

On the dog in question, however, you have to realize that he may have been caught in a moment in time that his drive got the better of him. He may NOT be one of those bouncy upright heelers.

I agree, I am not a fan of it. I want all four on the floor.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, true, it could just be the picture. And the way the eyes came out in the picture certainly doesn't help his cause.


----------



## bella and lolas dad (Oct 29, 2007)

The rottie is gourgous


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> Yeah, true, it could just be the picture. And the way the eyes came out in the picture certainly doesn't help his cause.


that dog was bouncing both front feet off the ground the whole time he was heeling


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Beautiful pix! I love tailed Rotties! I'm not a fan of docked dogs.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

HersheyBear said:


> Beautiful pix! I love tailed Rotties! I'm not a fan of docked dogs.


ah but you can't tell if an aussie was docked unless you ask the owner or breeder mwahaha!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

While I consider a SCH dog and a PP dog two different things to comment on the pics, they are totally wicked. 

I'm in love with the Mals and the Dutchie. Looks like the dogs are in fine shape too. I love to see people and dogs working together!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Keechak said:


> ah but you can't tell if an aussie was docked unless you ask the owner or breeder mwahaha!


Keechak, I just can't picture you actually carrying off the "mwahaha" thing. It just made me giggle when I read that...sorry...


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

alphadoginthehouse said:


> keechak, i just can't picture you actually carrying off the "mwahaha" thing. It just made me giggle when i read that...sorry...


MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!! 



Spicy1_VV said:


> While I consider a SCH dog and a PP dog two different things to comment on the pics, they are totally wicked.
> 
> I'm in love with the Mals and the Dutchie. Looks like the dogs are in fine shape too. I love to see people and dogs working together!


I put the "Protection dog" in perenthisis simply to translate what Schutzhund ment in english.


----------



## gingerman (Dec 27, 2013)

Keechak said:


> MWAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!
> 
> 
> 
> I put the "Protection dog" in perenthisis simply to translate what Schutzhund ment in english.


i had a dutch shepherd/rottie cross....i now have a dutch shepherd...both wonderful... but my rottie/dutchy mix was the worst shedding dog that ever lived... my current dutchyis a light seasonal shedder.... literally about 1/20th the shedding of my first dog, despite the similarity of the coats...


----------

